
Show HN: Carrot – Lightweight Dividend Tracking App - rickyplouis
http://www.thecarrot.app/
======
rickyplouis
Hey Y'all, my name's Ricardo and I spent the past couple of months building
The Carrot App. Like many others I started off with a spreadsheet for tracking
dividend income, but soon found it too cumbersome to keep up with. I looked
around and found tons of tools for tracking dividends, but most required
higher barriers to entry (brokerage account, min net worth) or were free
solutions missing some of the key features I needed. I built this primarily to
be a middle of the road tool for the average, self-managed investor to look at
and project their dividend income. Currently it's a one-man crew behind the
dev, marketing, and customer support but I've thoroughly enjoyed working these
multiple roles. Let me know what you think!

